# Duck Lake (Duck Lake State Park) Info...



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

Tried fishing Duck Lake this evening with a buddy. A first for him and one of only a hand full of times I have been there over the years. I had heard there was walleye, bass, pike, trout, ect in the lake but haven't seen or caught a single one(caught a few pan fish before). Tonights menu consisted of slow trolling crawlers on harnesses, and a variety of body baits off inline boards to no avail. Surface was a hot 79 degrees, and there was a defined thermocline around 20-23 feet down. Marked plenty of fish between 18 and 25ish down.

Anyone have any tips or advice on this lake? I haven't seen much fishing going on while I've been on it. Seems like a decent lake, nice clean water, deep, steep drop offs, weeds on the east end. Is one time of the year better then others? My goal is to find it worth while as a substitute when the big lake is blowing as it is only a few miles from my new house.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Pm sent

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Duck lake in Muskegon?

If so I used to do well on largemouths at night with jitterbugs.


----------



## fsutroutbum (Apr 20, 2008)

It is a good lake to fish but it fishes different from other lakes. I have taken pike, bass and even a rainbow out of there. Try the weed beds on the north side. PM me if you want specifics. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks guys. The duck lake I'm looking at is between Muskegon and Whitehall right along the big lake. Everything we tried last night was along the state park(North) side of the lake.


----------



## jstrand (Jun 18, 2010)

First, yes I know this thread is 2 years old. Im taking the kids out this week and figured we would give it a try. Any certain spots, we'll probably do some panfish and maybe troll for pike-if there are pike in there.


----------

